# problème insoluble de connexion wifi avec MacBook Air



## franck75010 (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Mon problème est le suivant : impossible de me connecter au wifi. Pourtant, la clef est bonne, mon ordinateur capte internet sans problème via d'autres réseaux (lors de déplacements à l'étranger par exemple) ; inversement, le réseau wifi de mon appartement fonctionne puisque l'ordinateur de mon amie capte internet. Apple me dit que mon ordinateur fonctionne bien et Numéricable, mon fournisseur d'accès, ne voit aucun dysfonctionnement.
je ne sais plus quoi faire. Une idée ? 
Un grand merci !!


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

Slt

est ce que ton mac voit le réseau sur lequel tu essayes de te connecter?

ou est ce qu'il voit seulement ceux des voisins etc etc...?


----------



## franck75010 (27 Octobre 2013)

Mon mac repère bien le réseau auquel il essaie de se connecter. Le nom du réseau est coché dans la liste des réseaux qu'Airport détecte. Mais une fenêtre de dialogue s'ouvre et dit "vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet". Et un point d'exclamation apparaît sur l'icône du wifi...
Je sais pas si ma réponse peut faire avancer ton diagnostic...


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

pourrai tu essayer de déconnecter manuellement le wifi et le reconnecter?
(via le petit icône)
puis essayer de nouveau de se connecter a ton réseau...


----------



## franck75010 (27 Octobre 2013)

Heu...Comment je fais ça ?  Clic droit puis Ouvrir Préférences Réseau ??


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

non non 

sur l'icone du wifi en haut a droite tu fais un clique normal, 
et tu aura "desactiver le wifi"

de la tu refais cette manip, et tu aura "activer le wifi"

a ce stade, essayer de nouveau de voir si ton réseau est ok ou non


----------



## franck75010 (27 Octobre 2013)

Ok, je viens de le faire et... ça marche pas mieux ;-(


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Octobre 2013)

franck75010 a dit:


> Ok, je viens de le faire et... ça marche pas mieux ;-(



Tu dois arriver à te connecter mais ton routeur DHCP a un souci dans le delivery d'adresses.
Ouvres tes préférences réseau (sous l'icone wifi en haut à droite) et regarde ton état. 
A mon avis, tu es connecté mais ton adresse n'est pas du type 192.168 ... qui sont les adresses de ton réseau mais des adresse privées qui n'ont rien à voir.

Solution : Essaie de rebooter ta box, si c'est elle qui te délivre le DHCP, ou ton routeur et reessaie.
Sinon, une autre solution est de t'attribuer une adresse manuelle. aller dans la rubrique "avancé" et cliquer sur TCP/IP puis changer la configuration de "Via DHCP" à "manuellement" et entrer une adresse de réseau inutilisée genre : 192.168.0 (ou 1). 30

Voilà, ca devrait fonctionner...


----------



## drs (27 Octobre 2013)

encore une solution qui consiste à supprimer complètement les réglages enregistrés.

Tu vas dans Préférences réseaux, puis dans Avancé, tu auras la liste des réseaux enregistrés. Tu supprimes ton réseau Wifi.
Ensuite, tu vas dans le trousseau d'accès, et tu supprimes l'entrée correspondant à ton wifi.
Tu redémarres et tu te connectes. Il te faudra retaper la clé WPA.


----------



## franck75010 (27 Octobre 2013)

Pour drs : j'ai tenté ta solution mais ça ne donne rien.

Pour Tuncurry : j'obtiens la fenêtre de dialogue suivante : "l'adresse de routeur est incorrecte : l'adresse de routeur IPV6 doit être formée de 8 nombres hexadécimaux compris entre 0x0x et 0xffff et séparés par deux points."


----------



## drs (1 Novembre 2013)

et en mettant le paramètre IPv6 en Automatique ou en lien local ca donne quoi?


----------

